
Punctuation Restoration With Recurrent Neural Networks - secondary
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/1379001
======
PaulHoule
That is a very fun example of the attack on NLP through synthetic data. Nobody
has to manually label it so people no longer have the excuse that they don't
have enough data.

It would be fun to see it done at the character level rather than with word
vectors.

------
gfiorav
Would love to see this added to Youtube's autogenerated subtitles! It would be
a significant improvement.

